# C'est gentillet de me dire ça



## renoirbleu

Bonjour!

Je voudrais faire une phrase péjorative et sarcastique.
Si quelqu'un dit une chose très méchante, 
est-ce qu'on peut réagir comme ça?


C'est gentillet de me dire ça.​Le mot 'gentillet' a l'air péjoratif selon le dictionnaire.
est-ce que ça a raison?
et c'est correct dans ce cas?


merci d'avance!


----------



## Micia93

renoirbleu said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je voudrais faire une phrase péjorative et sarcastique.
> Si quelqu'un dit une chose très méchante,
> est-ce qu'on peut réagir comme ça?
> 
> 
> C'est gentillet de me dire ça.​
> Le mot 'gentillet' a l'air péjoratif selon le dictionnaire.
> est-ce que ça a raison?
> et c'est correct dans ce cas?
> 
> 
> 
> merci d'avance!


 


"gentillet" n'est pas du tout péjoratif ! 
si on te dit des méchancetés, tu peux dire (si tu veux utiliser le mot "gentil") :
"ha ! c'est gentil ça! " (mais c'est très soft comme réponse) avec un ton de voix sarcastique
tout dépend si tu veux répliquer durement ou pas


----------



## renoirbleu

le dictionnaire de WorldReference n'est pas assez bien alors.
hahaha
okay, alors, est-ce qu'il y a une autre expression plus forte que ça?

*C'est très gentil! c'est plus gentil que jamais! *
comment ça c'est?

je voudrais savoir plusieurs réponses possible.
merci encore!


----------



## Micia93

renoirbleu said:


> le dictionnaire de WorldReference n'est pas assez bien alors.
> hahaha
> okay, alors, est-ce qu'il y a une autre expression plus forte que ça?
> 
> *C'est très gentil! c'est plus gentil que jamais! *
> comment ça c'est?
> 
> je voudrais savoir plusieurs réponses possible.
> merci encore!


 


"ha! on peut dire que c'est gentil ce que tu me dis là!"
 "et bien, la gentillesse et toi, ça fait deux !" 
et beaucoup d'autres tournures
sinon, en changeant carrément :
"c'est *vache* ce que tu me dis là !" (très familier)


----------



## renoirbleu

être vache? 
ça veut dire quoi exactement dans cette phrase? 
c'est une expression très intéressante!

merci bien!


----------



## Micia93

"vache" = "very naughty"


----------



## nicduf

avec l'emploi de "c'est vache", la tournure ironique disparaît (pour faire simple, l'ironie consiste à faire entendre le contraire de ce que l'on dit)

Pourquoi pas : "C'est charmant!"   "C'est sympa" (familier)


----------



## Grop

Pour moi gentillet peut, dans certains contextes, être péjoratif (et suggérer gentil, mais naïf et peu réfléchi), mais ça ne veut pas dire méchant.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut renoirbleu,

Je suis d'accord avec Micia93, gentillet n'est pas le mot que tu cherches. Mais si l'on me demande mon avis sur le dernier film que j'ai vu et que je réponds « Mouais, c'est gentillet » ce ne sera certainement pas une louange ! Donc cet adjectif peut bien, dans certains contextes, avoir une connotation dépréciative (dans le domaine des arts nous dit le TLFi).


----------



## nicduf

"gentillet" = assez gentil .Mais j'y trouve une certaine fadeur qui le rapprocherait de "mièvre"


----------



## Micia93

en fait, que désires-tu Renoirbleu ?
des expressions avec le mot "gentil" ou des expressions avec d'autres mots comme le suggère Nicduf ?


----------



## Teafrog

renoirbleu said:


> … Je voudrais faire une phrase *péjorative et sarcastique. *Si quelqu'un dit une chose très méchante…


 


nicduf said:


> avec l'emploi de "c'est vache", la tournure ironique disparaît (pour faire simple, l'ironie consiste à faire entendre le contraire de ce que l'on dit)
> Pourquoi pas : "C'est charmant!"   "C'est sympa" (familier)


Je suis d'accord, car Renoirbleu veut du sarcasme. En gardant vos idées, on pourrait dire : _"oh… mais que c’est charmant ce que tu me dis là_!" mais il est impératif de le dire avec une voix sarcastique et avec un petit sourire en coin, ama !
Une autre proposition, si Renoirbleu veut utiliser "c'est vache": _"eh bien, ce n'est pas trop vache ce que tu me sort là, hein?"_ >>> avec voix sarcastique!


----------



## Topie

"oh comme c'est délicat !"


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

j'approuve aussi le
_"oh… mais que c’est charmant ce que tu me dis là_!" 
ou encore _"j'apprécie ta délicatesse"_

toujours avec le sourire!!!


----------



## Topie

Encore : "tu es trop bon (bonne)" avec un sourire de remerciement, peut convenir assez bien...

"Trop aimable !" (prononcé avec une jolie liaison, avec un salut, peut répondre ironiquement à une insulte).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai l'impression que Renoirbleu s'est d'emblée placé(e) sur le registre de l'ironie, ce qu'ont souligné plusieurs réponses. Ce registre me semble une excellente forme de réponse à une attaque méchante, sarcarstique, vache ... mais, considérant que Renoirbleu n'est pas francophone natif (native), j'éviretais pour réponse des tournures qui exigent une intonation particulière, et ferais porter l'effort sur le choix du vocabulaire en réponse.

En clair, plus l'attaque est méchante et plus la réponse ironique doit relever du vovabulaire doux, voire affectueux : 

* _*c'est gentillet de me dire ça*_ est déjà une bonne réponse, car au terme affectueux s'ajoute la connotation bêbête du terme ;
* _*c'est charmant*_ / _*c'est délicat*_ etc. me semble un peu insuffisant, il faut en faire des tonnes dans ce registre ;
* une réponse classique et un peu hautaine serait _*on n'est pas plus gracieux*_, mais s'applique plutôt à un commentaire, et s'adresse à des interlocuteurs intelligents (et je présuppose que qqn de méchant ne le sera pas).

Gardons donc le registre bêbête cerné par Renoirbleu, mais remettons-en une couche : 

* _*oh, mais c'est tout minou ce que tu me dis là !*_ / _*que vous êtes gentil, que vous me semblez gracieux*_ ... et autres de la même farine : plus ce sera gros, énorme, et mieux ça touchera en ridiculisant l'interlocuteur.

=> Évidemment, toutes ces gracieusetés doivent être lancées devant une assistance la plus attentive et la plus fournie possible ...


----------



## Topie

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> et s'adresse à des interlocuteurs intelligents (et je présuppose que qqn de méchant ne le sera pas).


 
si seulement !


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai l'impression que Renoirbleu s'est d'emblée placé(e) sur le registre de l'ironie, ......
> 
> En clair, plus l'attaque est méchante et plus la réponse ironique doit relever du vovabulaire doux, voire affectueux :
> 
> .......
> plus ce sera gros, énorme, et mieux ça touchera en ridiculisant l'interlocuteur.
> 
> => Évidemment, toutes ces gracieusetés doivent être lancées devant une assistance la plus attentive et la plus fournie possible ...


 
nous sommes bien d'accord, le _truc_ est d'être à la portée de l'interlocuteur en étant à contre-pied. le plus important restant dans le contexte de la réplique :  celle-ci doit paraitre naturelle.


----------



## Nanon

*"Charmant !"* tout court, sans utiliser forcément le "c'est" mais avec une intonation très sarcastique, peut être assez cinglant, assez... vache, dans ce cas.
Et dans le registre nunuche du langage bébé : *"C'est mignon tout plein !"*


----------



## itka

Je crois que vous avez négligé une donnée capitale dans cette histoire : l'insulteur est-il francophone ou pas ? Et l'assistance ? 

Si la réponse est négative, l'ironie risque fort de ne pas être comprise à sa juste valeur et ce serait dommage, toutes vos suggestions étant excellentes !

Pensez à adapter la riposte à la cible !


----------



## renoirbleu

Wow!
merci beaucoup pour votre réponses!
ça m'étonne! 

*c'est charmant ce que tu me dis là.
Tu es trop bon! *

Ce sont très pratique je trouve.
Oui, je suis pas une francophone native mais je suis sûre que je pourrai le dire ironiquement quand même. 

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------

